# Negative Time Solving Contest 2011



## macky (Oct 28, 2011)

Continuing with what has now become a tradition, I'm once again organizing the annual Negative Time Solving Contest. The scrambles for this year and the time submission form will soon be posted.

DST (Daylight Saving Time) ends at 3am on Sunday, October 30 in many European countries. In most parts of the United States and Canada, DST ends at 2am on Sunday, November 6. See Time and Date.com to check the clock change schedule in your area. Results from Europe will NOT be posted until the results from North America come in a week later.

Please note that each solve started (not just start the timer but actually make a move) before daylight saving ends and completed after it ends counts as a negative solve. This means that you can simultaneously compete in 3x3 speedsolve, 3x3 BLD, multiBLD, etc, at the cost of some extra time in your negative solve.

Once again, thanks to Tyson Mao for bringing this great Caltech tradition to cubing. Good luck to all participants!


----------



## flee135 (Oct 31, 2011)

macky said:


> Please note that each solve started (not just start the timer but actually make a move) before daylight saving ends and completed after it ends counts as a negative solve.


 
Whoops! That means my BLD solve in 2008 had a positive time. I started memorizing before the time change, but don't think I timed it so that my first turn was before the time change. That seems really tough to do while getting close to an optimal time though, especially for multi


----------



## macky (Oct 31, 2011)

flee135 said:


> Whoops! That means my BLD solve in 2008 had a positive time. I started memorizing before the time change, but don't think I timed it so that my first turn was before the time change. That seems really tough to do while getting close to an optimal time though, especially for multi


 
I think I wrote this rule after Lucas did multiple puzzles this way and before anybody tried negative-time multi-BLD. I don't think it makes much sense since multi-BLD is one event, so go ahead and just start memorizing, not necessarily solving, before the time change. I'll think about rephrasing this.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 31, 2011)

The perks of living in Arizona... :-/


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 5, 2011)

bump so people remember


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

Last year and the year before it I slept through it, and the year before that I forgot. This year I can't do it because I have no cubes with me. ._.
I'll participate some year...


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 6, 2011)

do a computer cube


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2011)

I gotta think of something cool to do this year. In past years I've done some crazy stuff (computer Petaminx in 2010, a relay of 53 different real/sim puzzles in 2009, a 7x7 in 2008 (back when they were pretty new)) and I do want to keep up the tradition.


----------



## macky (Nov 6, 2011)

Partial results


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

@ Macky, are you updating those manually? My result (just submitted) hasn't shown up, so I assume it's not automated.


----------



## macky (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, I'll finalize it tomorrow. The only manual bit I do is ordering based on time and adding <td>place number</td> using a keyboard macro.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't deserve to be 3rd, but I'll take it for now. I hope I get displaced.


----------



## Owen (Nov 6, 2011)

Daylight savings is just changing the clocks back an hour, it doesn't actually effect the flow of time in any way.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> Daylight savings is just changing the clocks back an hour, it doesn't actually effect the flow of time in any way.


 
Whoa, no way! I bet Macky had no idea that time doesn't actually go backwards. It looks like the whole Negative Time Solving Contest should be discontinued due to this amazing revelation.


----------



## Vincents (Nov 7, 2011)

I...won?! Where are all the fast people?!


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 7, 2011)

I had totally forgot about this.  
The whole time I was thinking I was suppose to be doing something. Next time.


----------



## macky (Nov 7, 2011)

Vincents said:


> I...won?! Where are all the fast people?!



Second! But still, we missed some fast people this year who usually compete.

Anthony Brooks won Negative Time Solving Contest 2011 with the most negative time of -59 minutes 51.08 seconds. Head over to the finalized results for some impressive achievements and attempts, including a negative-time 4x4 Multi-BLD 4/4 by Chris Hardwick!


----------

